# Dogs on deer land



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Great site you guys have here. Just stumbled on it a while ago doing a search on gun dog training. I have a question for whoever wants to respond. A buddy of mine went in on some land with another guy. We're heading up there to fix/build some stands. I had planned on bringing my dog with to iron out some bugs but the other guy doesn't want any dogs on the property in event it may have a negative impact on the deer and deer hunting this fall, I presume. Is he nuts or does he have a valid point? Thanks.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The PLOTS land get virtually trampled Oct through the deer season in ND....the deer don't leave because of it. Sounds like you buddy is going to post everything tight for fear that the deer will leave his land. Too Bad! The bucks are transient in ND...they go where the does go. I wouldn't worry about chasing the deer from the land. If you are going to hunt the area or let your dog run I'd say he should worry about it.

If you are running the dog during the end of the summer and he catches a bunch of young pheasants that would be bad.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

To be more specific, this will be the only time I will be up there until deer hunting, meaning this weekend would be the only time there would be a dog on the property. I won't bring her up there during deer hunting. No pheasants to worry about here...it's in NW MN. It seems pretty far fetched to me that this could possibly have a negative impact on deer hunting this fall but I've been wrong about a million times in the past.


----------



## DOA Waterfowl (Jul 18, 2006)

I am convinced that the scent left behind by dogs does not affect the deer hunting. Last season I didn't want to bring my dog into my hunting area because I was worried about scent, but my dad convinced me to take the dog to work on stands. When we were done working on stands I set up my trail camera for scouting purposes, and the very next day I got a pic of a nice 10 point bucking standin in the exact spot my dog had been. However, since you are going along as a, guest I wouldn't push the issue with your friend, and dog scent MIGHT hurt the area, but from my experience it doesn't hurt.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks. The dog won't be going nor will I say anything one way or the other. I was just wondering what some of you guys thought about the deal, especially since deer opener's not exactly right around the corner. I thought it was pretty excessive.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I have seen dogs chase deer, and they are slicker than the dogs most of the time. However, if your host says no, then by all means honor his request. I prefer no dogs on my property, as I feel mature bucks will not tolerate the hassle dogs give them and will move to more tranquil surroundings.

If your dog could track wounded deer, he might be very useful come deer season though.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Greenhunter,

What happened with the dogs that you witnessed chasing deer. I sure hope you left them lay where they fell. I do love a good dog, and enjoy their company. However I never hesitate to shoot a dog that has been seen running deer.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Well I'd like to say I shot them too, but because I held my fire, I was able twice to bag a buck that had sidesteped the dogs and was back tracking as the dogs passed him and continued to chase the other does.

I have snared several feral dogs while I was attempting to catch coyotes. I determine them to be feral dogs (wild) as they fought the snare viciously and killed themselves quickly. Domestic dogs will not fight a snare and will usually sit as if on a leash.

If I catch a dog with a collar in one of my snare traps, I will take it to the owner with a warning what happened and what will happen the next time it's caught in my snares or seen chasing deer on my property. I haven't had a repeat so far.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

That's some awesome luck you have. I have not been so lucky and have had repeat appearances on multiple occasions. The last straw was, I had a repeat offender chasing my horses one day after I caught them chasing deer a few days earlier and warned the owner. I'm happy to report those two dogs didn't make the far fence. I'm also happy to report that the sheriff told the dog owner I was not in the wrong at all. Since then, I they don't get a second chance. Thankfully the locals have realized that they cannot let their animals run free.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Ruger 1,
I agree with you. SSS+ shoot em, shovel em, and shut up. 
I dont know why I held my fire on those dogs, but I did and it paid off twice. I prefer no dogs harass the deer and turkeys on my place. I will be setting snares again this year as I have noticed an increase in foxes in the area.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Greenhunter,

Do you varmint hunt the foxes and coyotes on your land? I sure do enjoy getting out in the late season for some shooting. If you have an increase in foxes, that should be some good shooting until they figure out what is going on.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I like calling in the yotes and the foxes with fawn calls and dying rabbit calls. I will shoot them with bow and gun.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

In our area,it is common to shoot a dog if seen chasing a deer or farm livestock.......So around here its best if your dog stays at home instead of getting shot......
I lost a pup that way,he was running with a few dogs and one of them starting chasing a sheep,they all got it.....P^&^Ed me off,but nothing I could do about it....


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

One man's pet can be another man's pest.


----------

